# Favorite? Hibiscus.. Blue Bird & Double Pink



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 9, 2008)

It was nice and sunny last July '07.. one of the 2 plants had these..







Then came a shower.. and the other plant showed me this..






And then this..






The "Proven Winners" have a "Bue Satin" which I'm anxious to see those blooms.

And there's something about the "Pinks" I like..











[ blind ] nerd


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 10, 2008)

How many hibiscus do you have currently?


----------



## Isa (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice pics

The pink flowers are beautiful but The blue ones are the ones like the most  

I loveeee hibiscus flowers 

Isa


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 10, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> How many hibiscus do you have currently?



Right now Jacqui there are 39 out there. Most are Rose of Sharon.. 3 hardy/perennials and then 4 tropicals as a food source until 'all' of the Rose of Sharon and hardy's start to bloom.

I'll be posting pics of the redfoot outdoor enclosure later this evening.. it's 24' x 32'.

nerd


----------



## Jenn1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Are those a good source of foods for russians to?


----------

